# Boitiers CPL et multiprises



## jro44 (30 Avril 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde.

J'envisage d'investir dans le sboitiers CPL que vend mon FAI actuellement à savoir FREE. J'ai deux petites questions :

1) y en a-t-il qui les ont et en sont-ils satisfait ?

2) est-ce que le fait de brancher un boitier CPL sur une multiprise n'altère pas les performances ?

Merci de vos réponses. Si i ly a déjà des fils qui traitent de ces sujets, n'hésitez pas à me les mettre en lien : j'ai fait une petite recherche sur le sujet, mais j'admet qu'elle a été succinte :rose:


----------



## Buebo du châlet (30 Avril 2007)

Salut j'ai deux ordinateurs reliés avec des boîtiers CPL, deux macs, et le Pc qui est la source de l'arrivée d'internet chez moi (AOL) a donc lui aussi un CPL, donc trois en tout.
Je les ai achetés dans un grand magasin et ce n'est donc pas lié du tout à mon fournisseur d'internet. Alors ça marche surper bien et c'est super rapide, il n'y a absolument aucun lézard. La seule chose c'est qu'il est marqué : pas de rallonge et pas de multiprises. Donc je ne suis pas passé outre. J'ai eu de la chance de pouvoir changer de place les ordinateurs avec cette contrainte. En résumé ça marche super bien mais je n'ai pas essayé de ne pas respecter les directives.


----------



## guytantakul (30 Avril 2007)

C'est au cas par cas... 
Sur 4 prises en fonctionnement chez moi (au taf), une est sur multiprise et fonctionne bien, une autre a du &#234;tre mise seule sur une prise via une rallonge (parce qu'elle ne fonctionnait pas sur la multi), une troisi&#232;me r&#233;li&#233;e au switch est sur un rail fix&#233; au mur (grosse multiprise, mais avec des gros cables) et la derni&#232;re, ben... je ne sais plus trop


----------



## jro44 (1 Mai 2007)

Merci de vos réponses.

Je crois que je vais essayé bientôt. Je vous tiens au courant pour vous dire comment ça marche.

@ +


----------



## Zyrol (2 Mai 2007)

jro44 a dit:


> Merci de vos réponses.
> 
> Je crois que je vais essayé bientôt. Je vous tiens au courant pour vous dire comment ça marche.
> 
> @ +



oui, tiens nous au *courant*, c'est la cas de le dire !!


----------



## jro44 (15 Juin 2007)

Re-bonjour.

Ca y est, j'ai reçu mes boitiers CPL commandés sur FREE  
Par contre, je n'arrives pas me connecter avec :rose: 

Pourriez vous me dire comment vous avez fait pour créer votre réseau : il doit y avoir un truc que j'ai oublié ... Faut-il faire un redémarrage de la FREEBOX ou pas ?

Petit indice : les deux boitiers CPL sont sur des multiprises. Mais j'ai un pote qui a les même et qui eux aussi le sont et ça marche très bien :mouais: 

Merci de votre aide.

@ +


----------



## Dramis (15 Juin 2007)

Oui, reboot la freebox et pour les essaie branche les 2 boitiers cpl sur la même multiprise, après avoir validé leur bon fonctionnement, tu les éloigneras un peu


----------



## jro44 (15 Juin 2007)

OK. Je vais essayé ta manip ce soir.

Je te tiendrai au courant.

Merci pour l'info et à plus


----------



## jro44 (15 Juin 2007)

Dramis a dit:


> Oui, reboot la freebox et pour les essaie branche les 2 boitiers cpl sur la même multiprise, après avoir validé leur bon fonctionnement, tu les éloigneras un peu


 
Juste un petit renseignement DRAMIS : est-ce que tu pourrais me donner les caractéristiques de ta connection "ethernet intégrée" ? J'en ai créé une via _Préférences Réseau_, mais je ne sais pas si je l'ai bien fait, car je ne suis pas une "star" en réseau :rose: 

Merci.


----------



## jro44 (15 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir tout le monde.

Merci DRAMIS   J'ai appliqué ta méthode et ... ça marche :style: 

En fait l'une de mes deux multi-prises est une _Pulsar CL+_ de marque _MGE_ (Merlin Gerin) avec fusible à l'intérieur,  protection contre les sur-tensions etc ...Il faut croire que c'est ça que le CPL n'aime, car maintenant, le boitier est sur une multi-prise "classique" et ça marche.

Voili, voilà ... Je profite maintenant de mon réseau CPL :love: 

Bonne nuit à tout le monde.


----------



## sebastien931100 (23 Janvier 2011)

pour un probleme de distance avec le wifi j'ai investit dans des boitiers CPL .
mais jai remarqué une chose , quand je branchait le boitier sur une multiprise le debit etait reduit voir nul  et il y avait des coupures donc je te deconseille sur multiprises. rallonge ca va encore.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2011)

sebastien931100 a dit:


> pour un probleme de distance avec le wifi j'ai investit dans des boitiers CPL .
> mais jai remarqué une chose , quand je branchait le boitier sur une multiprise le debit etait reduit voir nul  et il y avait des coupures donc je te deconseille sur multiprises. rallonge ca va encore.



Salut,

Il existe des prises CPL qui permettent d'ajouter un autre cordon (Pack de 2 CPL Homeplug AV 200Mbps prise intégrée - DHP-P307AV)

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Periphe...plug-AV-200Mbps-prise-integree-DHP-P307AV.htm


----------

